# Ephedrine or sibutramine



## epsi

Hey guys
Which one is most effective/helpful between ephedrine/EC stack and sibutramine when:

1. For appetite supression?

2. For cutting in general?

Thank you if you have tried them or one of them and answer


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo

Appetite suppressor wise definitely sibutramine is much stronger than ECA. For cutting in general, sibutramine works but so does ECA stack. However sibutramine side effects are way more of a concern than those of ECA. Sibutramine affects the CNS more than ephedrine and caffeine and can lead to serious temporary mental disorders.


----------



## PSevens2017

epsi said:


> Hey guys
> Which one is most effective/helpful between ephedrine/EC stack and sibutramine when:
> 
> 1. For appetite supression?
> 
> 2. For cutting in general?
> 
> Thank you if you have tried them or one of them and answer


 I have tried Sibutramine only. Caused me a lot more of problems with sleep. Became very agitated and restless. I took 15mg capsules, was fine during the day and evening but when it came to bed time (10-30pm), could not sleep until 03-30am. I had trained hard and worked that day so was tired; just couldn't relax. Cut them down to halves and still had same effect. They didn't agree with me. The symptoms i suffered are typical of these meds, just depends whether they affect the individual. They may not affect you in this way.

Didn't affect my appetite but I only took for 4 days. Hate having disturbed sleep so I stopped them.


----------



## nWo

Carlos Rivaldo said:


> Appetite suppressor wise definitely sibutramine is much stronger than ECA. For cutting in general, sibutramine works but so does ECA stack. However sibutramine side effects are way more of a concern than those of ECA. Sibutramine affects the CNS more than ephedrine and caffeine and can lead to serious temporary mental disorders.


 I weren't mentally right a just a mere couple of days into my first sibutramine cycle lol, never taking that s**t again.


----------



## Savage Lifter

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I weren't mentally right a just a mere couple of days into my first sibutramine cycle lol, never taking that s**t again.


 Same. Made my anxiety way worse.


----------



## billy76

I got some D hacks sibutramine, did absolutely nothing for me.

But everyone is different.

So I would say ECA is better


----------



## Tricky

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I weren't mentally right a just a mere couple of days into my first sibutramine cycle lol, never taking that s**t again.


 I never knew of that side I've got a pot I used for 3 days made me feel sick and stoped

i did plan to start again in August for the last 30 days of my cut but may not bother as don't need anything that would effect my mental well being in an negative way for little reward


----------



## nWo

Tricky said:


> I never knew of that side I've got a pot I used for 3 days made me feel sick and stoped
> 
> i did plan to start again in August for the last 30 days of my cut but may not bother as don't need anything that would effect my mental well being in an negative way for little reward


 Yeah mate I felt dizzy, sick, anxious and sweaty on it. Got two whole tubs of Dimensions stuff here that I ain't gonna end up using, probably try and flog it cheap to one of the fellas at the gym :thumb


----------



## Etoboss

It's getting real eph is the problem. Loads of places sell caffeine tabs as eph. Been burnt many times.. sibutramine all the way


----------



## Mully

Etoboss said:


> It's getting real eph is the problem. Loads of places sell caffeine tabs as eph. Been burnt many times.. sibutramine all the way


 cutpricefatburners.co.uk they sell some of the products that were around before there was a clamp down on it in the states. I got one off there thats also on a few of the gear websites and its legit


----------



## Etoboss

Emm will take a look


----------



## JB131

Eca fantastic for increasing cardiovascular ability and metabolic rate.

sibutramune was good for dulling appetite but personally found that the anxiety and paranoid thoughts just weren't worth putting up with


----------



## Floyd67

Currently using sib on my current dnp cycle and tbh it's been a god send.

my first attempt at dnp I didn't really expect the crazy carb cravings, so this has been helping a great deal.

i wouldn't say it completely kills my appetite as I still get hungry but allows me to control it and make better food choices.

using dimension sibutramine


----------



## Darkslider

JB131 said:


> Eca fantastic for increasing cardiovascular ability and metabolic rate.


 Really? I thought it was dangerous to do cardio at any kind of intensity on ECA, wasn't there a couple of soldiers that were on it to get through SAS selection that had heart attacks recently?


----------



## nWo

Darkslider said:


> Really? I thought it was dangerous to do cardio at any kind of intensity on ECA, wasn't there a couple of soldiers that were on it to get through SAS selection that had heart attacks recently?


 Depends how much you take, really. It increases your heartrate and blood pressure at a dose-dependent level so if you take a lot, you increase the risk of adverse cardiac events significantly.


----------



## Darkslider

I guess if you're going to do cardio on ECA you need to make sure you're wearing a HRM and stop when it gets too much.


----------



## iamyou

ECA doesn't last all day but sibutramine does. In the beginning at least


----------



## jakes

Contrary to popular opinion, I found sibutramine was side effect free for me, no urge to eat on it. No sleep problems, no aggression etc.

EC / Clen are both stimulants so expect the standard with them, racing heart etc etc.

All will knock your appetite out.


----------



## JW210

Increased risk of stroke really puts me off sibutramine. The anxiety and sleeplessness seem bad enough as is, but I won't even be trying sibutramine. I don't think anyone running AAS should use it tbh. Give me DNP any day.


----------



## Floyd67

No side effects from sib for me either.

im now using ultra burn and that has killed my appetite DEAD!


----------



## mjl1990

Interesting that everyone reacts differently to these substances.

EC stack I used to swear by until I ended up in hospital with palpitations. Could have sworn I was on the verge of having a heart attack but it was just anxiety. ECA had a fat bastard like me eating no carbs and running 5km daily.

Subitramine did nothing!


----------



## Vinny

epsi said:


> Hey guys
> Which one is most effective/helpful between ephedrine/EC stack and sibutramine when:
> 
> 1. For appetite supression?
> 
> 2. For cutting in general?
> 
> Thank you if you have tried them or one of them and answer


 Depends what problem you're having.

- Struggling to stop yourself bingeing? - Take some Sibutramine to suppress you appetite.

- Feel like you have no energy due to low carbs? - Take an ECA stack 30-45 minutes before your workout/Cardio


----------



## MrLulz

Sibutramine for me. Any more than 16mg of Eph and I feel sketchy and restless.


----------



## jakes

JW210 said:


> Increased risk of stroke really puts me off sibutramine. The anxiety and sleeplessness seem bad enough as is, but I won't even be trying sibutramine. I don't think anyone running AAS should use it tbh. Give me DNP any day.


 I think you'll find the risk of stroke is much higher running stimulants than an SSRI, definitely with you on the DNP.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear

billy76 said:


> I got some D hacks sibutramine, did absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> But everyone is different.
> 
> So I would say ECA is better


 Hacks Sib was like bomming Whizz with me pal, absolute FIRE... I literally had to force 3 meals down me after i'd taken it and they were like half(ish) portions. The s**t was Rocket fuel lol


----------

